# Berea all-chrome bottle stoppers



## martyb (Oct 25, 2007)

Anyone else having pitting/flaking issues with the plating on the Berea all-chrome bottle stoppers?

I haven't got back any that I've sold, but I've noticed that the plating is pitting and flaking in places on a couple that I use regularly.  It's got me concerned and I'm considering switching all production over to the stainless stoppers from AS.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 25, 2007)

Stopped using chrome years ago

http://www.torne-lignum.com/stoppers.html


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 30, 2007)

I've made/sold hundreds of them and never had a complaint.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 31, 2007)

The acids in wine will pit the chrome if you keep the stoppers in the bottle. The ones that I have sitting in a display are several years old and don't have a mark on them. Berea makes Ti Gold and Black Ti ones that are supposed to be far more durable. 

I was wondering about the AS stoppers as I saw the Stainless and was going to try that, but wasn't sure how the cones work in the bottles. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## roddesigner (Nov 7, 2007)

Mikey have no idea about the stoppers but the same 316 steel is being used to make guides for salt water fishing rods and the testing shows the material excellent for that application
John


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by martyb_
> 
> Anyone else having pitting/flaking issues with the plating on the Berea all-chrome bottle stoppers?



I have and just Monday placed my order with Ruth Niles for a dozen of her stainless stoppers.  I like her stoppers, her friendly disposition and her prices.  I also like her "low profile" design which protrudes about 1/8" above the bottle rather than sticking out above the bottle about 3/4". 

Her website is: http://www.torne-lignum.com/stoppers.html


----------



## LanceD (Nov 7, 2007)

I just received my second order of 30 stoppers from her today. Once I run through the chrome stoppers I have in stock I'll stick with her ss ones exclusively. I agree that sh's a very nice person to deal with and she went out of her way to shi them out so that I could receive them today for a show I have this weekend.


----------



## keithz (Nov 7, 2007)

I use Ruth's stoppers exclusively.  I really like the low profile of them and my customers love the idea that they seal the bottle so they can be laid down in the refrigerator.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 7, 2007)

I too have switched to Ruth Niles ss stoppers.  I have never sold more stoppers in my life, the ss makes all the difference and the low profile is awesome.


----------



## DKF (Nov 7, 2007)

Ruth Niles low profile SS stoppers here too!  Good prices as well.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 8, 2007)

Noticed that she uses 304 Stainless vs the 316 that BB has on his stuff. Any experts out there know the difference in longevity? I also have a call in to CSUSA about their newer stainless teardrop stopper. I'm trying to find out what grade theirs is. I was told I would get a call back when they were able to find out for me.

Jim, those are very nice! The look of a slender design is really refreshing and IMHO only pulled off successully because of the low profile and small design of the stopper design.[8D][8D]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> 
> Noticed that she uses 304 Stainless vs the 316 that BB has on his stuff. Any experts out there know the difference in longevity? I also have a call in to CSUSA about their newer stainless teardrop stopper. I'm trying to find out what grade theirs is. I was told I would get a call back when they were able to find out for me.
> 
> Jim, those are very nice! The look of a slender design is really refreshing and IMHO only pulled off successully because of the low profile and small design of the stopper design.[8D][8D]



Thanks for the compliments.

I asked a friend of mine who is a metalurgist agout stainless steel grades, I am cutting and pasting his comments below.

 Typical Stainless Steel grading.
302 = Lowest acceptable FDA grade
304 = good quality FDA grade
316 = best quality FDA grade.

The life summary or difference between 304 and 316 can be best summerized as follows;  "if they both were immersed in pure glacial acitic acid (99.9% pure while table viniger is about 2-3 %), the 304-ss would suffer errosional effects first, only noticable after 3,000 yrs, the 316-ss would suffer the same fate in about 15,000 years." 


So there you go, straight from a PhD.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 9, 2007)

Hmmm, it seems that the 316 is 3x better. Not sure the top of the stopper will last 3,000 years though, so that should be good enough.[8D]


----------



## CrazyBear (Nov 9, 2007)

You can always turn fresh tops. Recycling is a good thing


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> 
> Noticed that she uses 304 Stainless vs the 316 that BB has on his stuff. Any experts out there know the difference in longevity? I also have a call in to CSUSA about their newer stainless teardrop stopper. I'm trying to find out what grade theirs is. I was told I would get a call back when they were able to find out for me.
> 
> Jim, those are very nice! The look of a slender design is really refreshing and IMHO only pulled off successully because of the low profile and small design of the stopper design.[8D][8D]


Personally I think we often get too wrapped up in technical details that may sound good as selling points but in reality, are totally meaningless.  I too have heard of the differences in the stainless steel grades and wouldn't spend a dime more for one grade over the other. 

I don't think the average wine drinker lets a stopper stay in a bottle for a week, let alone 3,000 years so I think we're good!

I really like the low profile look there Jim, nice looking stoppers!


----------

